# I don't have enough time to smoke a pipe?!



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi All,

First, I'm a complete newb so please forgive me...

I have grand total of two bowls through my "basket" briar pipe. I'm not sure if the bowl is particularly large or if the tobacco is especially slow (Captain Black Gold) but I can't seem to finish the thing. After 45 minutes I still have half a bowl left. The first time I had to re-light the pipe a few times so maybe I wasn't pacing myself properly. Last night I was puffing away like crazy, only slowing down when the pipe got a bit too warm or when the Capt'n Black was just _starting_ to bite. When I'm done and I clean all of that unused tobacco out of the pipe I just feel ... guilty.

Is it normal to take this long to get through a bowl? I don't have this kind of time! 

Will it harm the pipe if I only fill the bowl 1/2 way?

I'm also considering one of the Stanwell Featherweights (the 239 "apple") that seems to have a smaller bowl which might be better for a time-constrained smoke?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't answer your questions, but you should just start out by smoking a half bowl. It would work toward breaking in your pipe as well.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Stonedog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First, I'm a complete newb so please forgive me...
> 
> ...


I rarely finish a bowl down to the last bit of ash. I don't feel guilty about it, though. Feel free to fill the bowl less (won't hurt it), or invest in smaller pipes. No big deal :smile:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my favorite aspects of pipe smoking is being able to put it in my pocket and go on about whatever else I was doing. I understand what you mean about not being able to take 45 minutes and smoke a whole bowl, but I can light one for 5 minutes at a time several times while at work. As mentioned before I almost always dump 1/4 or so of the tobacco I put in out in the dottle (not sure how typical that is, but works for me).


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you packing the bowl? If so that's a no-no.

Start off by just dropping tobacco loosely into the bowl and gently pressing it down (you should really buy a tamper/pipe tool to do this go to a local shop that sells pipes and they'll know what you're talking about).

You want it so loose that it's still springy - the idea is that the tobacco will condense on it's own and form a ball of gunk that burns strong and for a long time.

You need to "break in" your pipe first though. So start with a quarter bowl for 4 or 5 bowls, then move up to a half bowl, ect. 'til you're at a full bowl.

When you do get to a full bowl, you want to fill the bowl up with loose tobacco and tamp it down very lightly (somtimes I don't tamp mine at all, you get to know your tobacco's) then add more and tamp, add more and tamp - you shouldn't have to add more than three times to get a full bowl.

There is nothing wrong with smoking half a bowl, if you have a corn cob pipe then yes it's an oversized bowl (basket weave briar is not something I've heard of - only basket weave meerschaum, but I'm fairly new as well).

Light the bowl, take 6 short puffs - make sure you spread the flame around all of the bowl, tamp it down - repeat, repeat, repeat until it burns on it's own. You don't want to keep the flame over the tobacco so long that it gives tongue bite which is a condition when you burn the tobacco too hot and loose flavour in your taste buds, making the tip of your tongue sort of sting.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

*DBS* (and everyone),

Thanks for the insight, yes I was packing it in there. The shop sold me a Czech tool but didn't really say how to use it. Live an learn...

My pipe is a cheap blemished "basket" pipe (I think that's the right term) that came from the the cheap beginners box in the local shop's case.

I also have a MM corncob pipe that I'll be trying out this afternoon with a small sample of "black cavendish" that came from another shop. I'll fill the bowl of the corncob about half way and only lightly tamp it...

Jon


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha yeah it ain't like the green stuff bud, you gotta pack it light so air can get through - that way it smolders instead of burning hot. Otherwise you burn all the flavour out of the tobacco and just end up getting the taste of crap in your mouth.

Make sure you get pipe cleaners too, run one through after every use, then stick another one in the pipe and leave it there until you use it again.

It took me about a week, maybe slightly longer to figure out how to properly burn a bowl, don't get too frustrated - the rewards are great, and it's a lot cheaper than cigars.



Stonedog said:


> *DBS* (and everyone),
> 
> Thanks for the insight, yes I was packing it in there. The shop sold me a Czech tool but didn't really say how to use it. Live an learn...
> 
> ...


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Stonedog said:


> *DBS* (and everyone),
> 
> Thanks for the insight, yes I was packing it in there. The shop sold me a Czech tool but didn't really say how to use it. Live an learn...
> 
> ...


I also recommend you pick up an estate pipe. A $30 - $40 estate pipe from a reputable dealer has been cleaned/reconditioned, and is a proven smoker that likely has lots of life left in it. Can't overstate how much your smoking experience will improve with better quality pipes. pulversbriar.com (check the specials page, especially) and smokingpipes.com are good places to look.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree estate pipes are great but thats not to say a basket pipe wont smoke well. I to will end up dumping some tobacco at the end, not feellin guilty about it at all but lately only been packin half bowls.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

The only harm you are doing by not finishing this pipe's first few bowls..is you may not build up cake all the way to the bottom. The bottom layers of cake are important in helping top prevent a burnout, that's why it's recommended to only pack a bowl partially for the first dozen or so smoke, so you start off with a good lower layer of cake.

Other than that..no harm no foul in not finishing a bowl. You also needn't dump it out, just come back to it when you have time o finish it. Hell this AM (right now) I'm sitting down to have my morning smoke with my coffee, and I'm finishing 3 pipes from yesterday that I didn't have time to finish.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a phrase and associated standard abbreviation, Delayed Gratification Technique, aka DGT. As others have suggested, leave it and come back to it later! It's a time AND tobacco saver! You don't have to repack since you're good to go right off the bat. Sometimes the taste even improves!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, so on the way home this afternoon I stopped in one of the tobacco shops and picked up an ounce of Lane Ltd's "HGL" (_Toasted Cavendish is laced with Mountain Latakia, then blended with White Burley and Golden Virginia to produce a sweet, fuller-bodied smoke, yet cool and slow burning_). I carefully dropped the HGL into the bowl of my brand new MM corncob. After a very light tamp I went through the whole lighting sequence and was good to go.

While it was a bit difficult to keep lit, I was able to enjoy myself, take my time _and_ finish the bowl in about 35 minutes. After reading your responses I see that the point isn't really to finish the bowl, but I'm just trying to get a better understanding of what to expect, etc.

I'm still not sure I'm doing this right. I can't tell a difference between this HGL stuff and the Captain Black "Gold" I smoked last night and something the shop simply called "black cavendish". Maybe I'm still going too fast (or I don't have a sophisticated palate) but the flavor profile seem pretty much like the few cigars I've smoked. Is it possible I'm still puffing too fast?

Anyway, regarding bowl size... I measured the bowl in my basket pipe. .8" wide and about 1.5" deep, definitely bigger than the corncob.



freestoke said:


> There's a phrase and associated standard abbreviation, Delayed Gratification Technique, aka DGT. As others have suggested, leave it and come back to it later! It's a time AND tobacco saver! You don't have to repack since you're good to go right off the bat. Sometimes the taste even improves!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> OK, so on the way home this afternoon I stopped in one of the tobacco shops and picked up an ounce of Lane Ltd's "HGL" (_Toasted Cavendish is laced with Mountain Latakia, then blended with White Burley and Golden Virginia to produce a sweet, fuller-bodied smoke, yet cool and slow burning_). I carefully dropped the HGL into the bowl of my brand new MM corncob. After a very light tamp I went through the whole lighting sequence and was good to go.
> 
> While it was a bit difficult to keep lit, I was able to enjoy myself, take my time _and_ finish the bowl in about 35 minutes. After reading your responses I see that the point isn't really to finish the bowl, but I'm just trying to get a better understanding of what to expect, etc.
> 
> ...


It's normal to have to relight a pipe up to 6 times until you get a good cake on the bottom.

It takes up to 3 months to develop a good palette for tobacco's, and even longer to develop a professional palette where you're going to notice all of the different hints and notes in the more premium tobacco's.

Just be patient - you're going to have to go through this process at least 14 times before you can step up to larger sized bowls, also - after initially getting the bowl lit it is not necessary to put the flame directly to the tobacco, you can simply hold it over the top of the bowl and inhale and it should rekindle the tobacco enough to puff on it again.

A better pipe may also very well help with bringing more flavour out (estate pipes as others have suggested can be found on e-bay for decent prices).

Patience is key, you can also try to cleanse your palette before lighting a bowl by eating something like pickled ginger (I'm sure others will have other suggestions, it's just what I use as Japanese use it between each piece of sushi).

A lot of people match drinks to the tobacco, but high quality sparkling water being sipped will help to reduce tongue bite as well.

One strong tongue bite can ruin an entire bowl for you - it's a real pain in the ass until you get the process of lighting a bowl down.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Stonedog said:


> O
> 
> I'm still not sure I'm doing this right. I can't tell a difference between this HGL stuff and the Captain Black "Gold" I smoked last night and something the shop simply called "black cavendish". Maybe I'm still going too fast (or I don't have a sophisticated palate) but the flavor profile seem pretty much like the few cigars I've smoked. Is it possible I'm still puffing too fast?


Developing a palate for pipe smoke aromas/flavors takes time. One thing that might help, if you don't already do it, is retrohaling:

YouTube - Retrohaling Your Cigar Smoke

And perhaps you should branch out into some tinned blends, particular some english/balkan styles.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a note if you are smoking a bowl in four or more 5 - 15 minute goes aromatics aren't the best at it. I find virginia based tobaccos (especially flakes) do this the best with english blends next, and aromatics (generally) tend to turn bad the quickest.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> Is it possible I'm still puffing too fast?


Going by my experience starting out, it's almost guaranteed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am new to this as well however a bowl only lasts me about 30-35 minutes. At first i packed too tight. A bowl would last an hour but it would gurgle and bite. I have found a looser pack is better. I have a lot to learn and appreciate all of your inputs!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Going by my experience starting out, it's almost guaranteed.


I agree, it felt natural for me. You light the pipe and begin to taste something good. You then immediately begin to huff and puff trying to get a fuller taste of that. The next thing you know the pipe is almost too hot to hold, your tongue is stinging and everything tastes like crap.

The best advice I got on this was to sip a pipe like you're going to drink Hot Coffee through a straw, not like a milkshake.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> The best advice I got on this was to sip a pipe like you're going to drink Hot Coffee through a straw, not like a milkshake.


That is a great analogy. I suspect I am still puffing a little hard on some things, BBF has bitten me hard a couple times. I'll consciously try for less milkshake hehe.


----------



## Giala (Oct 12, 2010)

If you don't have time I suggest to enjoy your pipe during conversations. I don't know if your smoking will be better, the conversation for sure.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I rarely fill my bowls more than halfway. I don't feel as bad if I have to dump it, and I can always light another one if I want.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

CWL said:


> I rarely fill my bowls more than halfway. I don't feel as bad if I have to dump it, and I can always light another one if I want.


Between a looser fill, 1/2 fill and more use of my corncob I think I'll be able to manage to fit in a few more smokes during the day. Thanks everyone for the help, this place is excellent. I think I need to join the Newbie Sampler Trade once my post count hits 10. 

Jon


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update. Following many of your suggestions, I bid on (and won) a Bertram estate pipe over on eBay. It's a #30 (apple shape w/ smooth finish) so it's one of their lower-end pipes but I don't care, I'm pretty psyched and can't wait to receive it. 

I'm also less concerned about getting through a whole bowl now. In fact I have a half smoked bowl in my basket briar pipe waiting for me to come back to it.

And, one final note... This probably won't surprise anyone, but I think I don't really care for Captain Black "Gold" which is what my local shop sold me as a starter tobacco. Compared to the Lane Ltd "HGL", the CB has little flavor and a harsh chemical (bleach?) note. I checked out the local guy's tins and the only one I recognized from this forum was Exhausted Rooster. I think I'll pick it up this week to try in my new estate pipe. 

Jon


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats! The flavor difference is probably the latakia in the HGL compared to that chemical PG flavor in CBG.

A note about Lane Limited HGL. It's discontinued and McClelland is now making a bulk copy called TGL.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Congrats! The flavor difference is probably the latakia in the HGL compared to that chemical PG flavor in CBG.
> 
> A note about Lane Limited HGL. It's discontinued and McClelland is now making a bulk copy called TGL.


Thanks for the note. I might go see if the local shop has any more HGL in the back. Would be nice to save some as my first "real" tobacco (sorry CBG just doesn't count, does this make me a snob?).


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> (sorry CBG just doesn't count, does this make me a snob?).


I suppose, but don't feel alone...


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Use a burley type blend like Prince Albert or Five Brothers that are easy enough to smoke all the way down and you will have your cake in the bottom of the pipe. i smoke all the way down most of the time as I like the stronger flavor at the bottm of the bowl. But there are not set rules, do what works for you.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm just getting back into pipe smoking, but am finding I tend to find time for it when I'm doing other things. I just washed the car and enjoyed a cigar while I was at it, but next time will probably try the pipe. I think I might have to get more bent pipes for that purpose. I've read that the bent pipes are easier to hold in the mouth. I have found the straight ones I have are nice, but do seem to lend themselves to sitting and holding them in my hand between puffs. I've got a smaller bowl straight pipe on the way, but am thinking of picking up another smaller bowl bent pipe for this type of thing. Anyway, I'm still trying to get the hang of things, but, that's my two cent.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I'm just getting back into pipe smoking, but am finding I tend to find time for it when I'm doing other things. I just washed the car and enjoyed a cigar while I was at it, but next time will probably try the pipe. I think I might have to get more bent pipes for that purpose. I've read that the bent pipes are easier to hold in the mouth. I have found the straight ones I have are nice, but do seem to lend themselves to sitting and holding them in my hand between puffs. I've got a smaller bowl straight pipe on the way, but am thinking of picking up another smaller bowl bent pipe for this type of thing. Anyway, I'm still trying to get the hang of things, but, that's my two cent.


Try a bent cob, They're very light, the bend helps, and if your drop it in the soap bucket, no worries.

I'd also suggest an ozark moutain pipe, made by the cob people (MM). It's cheaper than a cob, made out of ??? wood, but after you build a cake, it's a real great smoker. I find the bowl size to be perfect for flakes too.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

User Name said:


> Try a bent cob, They're very light, the bend helps, and if your drop it in the soap bucket, no worries.
> 
> I'd also suggest an ozark moutain pipe, made by the cob people (MM). It's cheaper than a cob, made out of ??? wood, but after you build a cake, it's a real great smoker. I find the bowl size to be perfect for flakes too.


I do have a bent cob, haven't had a chance to smoke it yet, but that makes perfect sense, nice and light. As far as cob pipes go, am I wrong in thinking that MM pretty much has the market cornered on those? :biggrin:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I do have a bent cob, haven't had a chance to smoke it yet, but that makes perfect sense, nice and light. As far as cob pipes go, am I wrong in thinking that MM pretty much has the market cornered on those? :biggrin:


MM is the big player. I've seen jack hackert corn cob pipes, but not too often. There might be a couple of China made corn cobs too, but all the ones you'll find in drug stores are MM.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

One of the pipes I got in an ebay lot and rejuvenated was a small drug store medico bent medalist. It's inexpensive enough I don't worry about packing it around, and the small bend nestles on my chin and beard without applying the leverage a straight stem does when clenched. I like that little pipe so much I've considered buying some other little bent medicos as knockarounds since I probably _over_use that one, hehe.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Xodar said:


> and the small bend nestles on my chin and beard without applying the leverage a straight stem does when clenched.


Ah-ha! So that's the secret why so many pipe smokers have the Grizzly Adams thing going on. I was beginning to feel insecure for being clean shaven.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I only have a goatee...should I be worried!?!?!!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

As far as smoking speed is concerned... Try reading a good book while you smoke. I know, I know, no one reads books anymore. I rarely do as well. But reading helps take your mind off smoking, and thats how I learned to pace myself. If I'm just sitting there smoking, I get bored and start puffing faster just to have something to do. But there is something to be said for sitting in a quiet place reading a good book and smoking a great tobacco. Some how the combination of book and tobacco complement each other perfectly.

Or try doing something else to take your mind off smoking – fishing, watching a movie, yardwork, conversations, writing, etc.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Or try doing something else to take your mind off smoking - fishing, watching a movie, yardwork, conversations, writing, etc.


...sitting in front of the computer, ordering more tobacco and pipes...


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

User Name said:


> MM is the big player. I've seen jack hackert corn cob pipes, but not too often. There might be a couple of China made corn cobs too, but all the ones you'll find in drug stores are MM.


Actually, I believe Jake hackert uses MM cobs to make his cobs. I guess he mostly does shank and bit work? Or maybe he buys the actual corn cob from MM and shapes it himself.

But MM has specially engineered their cobs to be larger, normal corn would give you a tiny cob to work with. That is why MM is the only cob to bother with (and Jake hackert, but since he's using their cobs...)


----------

